# Dead trigger faster casino coins



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guy I found this out. 
But go to settings and then date and time and switch to the next day is get the casino coins faster. You can even back it up in titanium back up which case you can have infinite coins
















(Make sure you the game isn't running)


----------



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

This is definitely the wrong place for this and generally frowned upon. Think before you post.


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

KRUSH101 said:


> This is definitely the wrong place for this and generally frowned upon. Think before you post.


What are you talking about? This is exactly the place we talk about all hacks, loopholes, etc. Sharing any kind of hack is encouraged.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

deaffob said:


> What are you talking about? This is exactly the place we talk about all hacks, loopholes, etc. Sharing any kind of hack is encouraged.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


In the GNexus sub forum? There is an apps forum here on Rootz


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I think I died and went to hell


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

KRUSH101 said:


> This is definitely the wrong place for this and generally frowned upon. Think before you post.


It was in the wrong forum, but they should write code that isn't so lazy as well (from my own developer perspective).


----------

